# My First Mask



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Please do NOT be gentle; if this is way dumber than I think, please tell me how or why. Admittedly, it is very asymmetrical, but I like that about it. Also will look better once I don the cloak and black out my eyes, etc.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Forgot to say, the runes go all the way around. This was made from a JOL treat bucket, Model Magic, foam, and paint. It sat around for a week while I went "WWDTDD?" but I can let it sit no longer.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Looks great and really original.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

yup, full costume and you'll be freaking awesome!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I like it. 
I think it will have some application issues (horn caught in trees, camo-net, hitting side of door frame..) but I like it.
You are an artist and the look is great, it is well executed. I would like to see a color variation on the bumps so we know more about them (are they rot, a sickness, horn growth).
I would also love to see two animal jawbones attached to the bottom of the pumpkin (deer maybe).
Im super into costuming and the psychology of them- so Im trying to discern the Character.
Antennas recieve and horns/antlers broadcast- Normally then just broadcast how bada*s a character is, but they do send a message. The runes make him look sage and priestly and the fact that he only has one antler tells me he isint a fighter. 
SO...if he is sage/priestly then he should be broadcasting his voice so I would emphasize that more by adding a feature that accentuates the mouth more (hence the animal jaw recommendation).
Im sure I overanalyzed the crap out of this but you did say to NOT be gentle. I love all of your work that I have seen and this is no exception.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

There is Something VERY Creepy about that mask. I agree that there could be some logistical issues with the Antler, but aside from that it makes my skin crawl. Well done my friend.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

That's pretty awesome. I really like the evilly slanted eyes. Nice work.

I like the antler too! But I gotta go with the others on it presenting some amusing issues...can't wait to hear some of the war stories about it.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Allen H said:


> ...Im sure I overanalyzed the crap out of this...


Oh, I dunno. I liked your take on it, sage advise...and an interesting perspective.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks everybody.

Allen H that is some of the best crit I have gotten, really deep analysis, and you are spot-on. Thank you.

Yep, I fully expect to have to whittle a broken antler into a shorter version before the end of the first night. But I just had to start here, I had to.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

I was expecting a knife sticking out the side instead of an deer antler. As the eyes are too precision cut and maybe would had the knife still sticking through from cutting them out. Maybe more rotten or decay around the eye edges.

It is artistic and one will be taken back by what is for sure coming towards them.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I like the fact that it is asymmetrical. That will make people feel uncomfortable. There's a madness to it.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

My brutal thoughts on what I can see and additions you'll add (and post pics, I hope!) not shown...

I hate it... send it to me immediately for proper disposal...:googly:

Honestly, I think that your mask is very original and it Rocks!
I like the mixed symmetrical vs. asymmetrical aspects (Organic looking pumpkin w/realistic looking flaws meets more geometric eyes, and an almost unnaturally perfect horn (but, yet, only one)... it creates a believable, yet supernatural aspect to the piece. 

I think Allen's take is a pretty good one!
Now I do differ on Allen's take about it lacking in the jaw addition. I think this screams a warning in silence... the mouth looks purposely underplayed, and shouldn't be added to. Much like some ancient, flashing warning light and sign indicating some potential soul damming doom. This is a being of very few words, never speaks lightly, and only says the bare minimum to convey the maximum impact. I also don't think that this character is saying "I'm not a figher"... this mystic apparition looks like it could kill with an ancient martial touch... no ape-like display of force, just some simple, well placed, and lighting quick death blow, like some karate master of legend. Perhaps he has a 'glance of death' as well...His powers are both great, yet mysterious. 

Now, many 'time period' cloaks also had hoods... I would hate to see any of that wonderful mask get covered up... IF this cloak has a hood, me thinks it would go best under the mask... or wear a black cowl/coif in addition under the mask & not wear the cloaks hood.

Also you mentioned blacking out the eyes... If you meant black make-up, leaving the eyes alone visible, I think that would give this a more 'human' look. If you meant blotting out the eyes entirely, that would give a far more supernatural look. I kinda favor the real eyes staring out from the mask. 

I'd also like to see the "Ect...", too.

I do have a sculpting question, what did you think of Crayola's model magic?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

For this purpose, I think Model Magic is great. But it did crack a lot.

Thanks Zurgh.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I think the mask is great. It's the beard sticking out that doesn't match in fluidly with the mask that gets me. And I'm not being critical, I have the same problem when I wear masks. I love the whole concept of it though.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Allen's in-depth analysis is very thoughtful and professional, because that's the kind of guy he is

My analysis would have been more along the line of "frat boy gets drunk at party and decides to stick a pumpkin on his head, along with a stray antler someone else brought to the party just for fun":googly:

No, seriously, I really like the look of this. It's sinister and dark in feel.


----------



## Mxcrnag20 (Oct 23, 2011)

I also love the mask. It's a very unique and interesting piece. But from a costume perspective, I'm having alot of trouble invisioning what would properly bring it to life. I would think that hiding the human jawline/beard would be a fantastic approach. All in all, I really like the piece!


----------



## Ghostwheel (Oct 17, 2011)

For some reason, it seems like the line from the antler, should continue down between the eyes, under the opposite eye, over the cheekbone and over the Kenaz rune where it should disappear. And to me it needs a scar under the antler eye. But it depends, are you looking for scary, angry, forlorn? I see it as forlorn at the moment because, if you block out your chin, it has a sad look to me. It would need a lower jaw to go to scary, IMO.

I am impressed that you saw that in a treat bucket!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks guys. Like Zurgh said, I am considering wearing the hood under the mask.


----------



## Mxcrnag20 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hmm, I must have missed that. My apologies! With the beard and top of your head hidden, that will have an amazing look!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Zurgh said:


> ...I hate it... send it to me immediately for proper disposal...:googly:...
> 
> ...I think Allen's take is a pretty good one!...


Just to insure clarity (my written words can confuse) , *I really like your mask *& enjoyed Allen's take on it. But if ya don't like your mask, I'm sure many of us here would be glad to take it off your hands (me included!). I love many of your works, you have some mad skills, dude! My sense of humor runs dark and confusing... Sometimes, I don't get me....:googly:

I played with the model magic, & found if you use water, it helps to limit cracking and helps to smooth it out.


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Fantastic work! I see people going thru all the "Halloween Stores" and picking out masks. You will stand out in all the crowds because of your talent and originality! Fabulous work!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks! 

No worries Zurgh, I got you the first time.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Cool, I thought you did... but some other people skim & not read.
I'm not trying to bump your thread with mine. I hope my projects turn out ½ as good as yours.
I would like to see more pics...


----------

